# Bilder in Applets laden



## Kian (31. Jan 2005)

Hi,
hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man Bilder in Applets lädt und diese dann auch anzeigt?
Zudem würde ich gerne wissen wie man in Buttons Bilder reinsetzen kann.
Die Bilder müssen alle von dem Server geladen werden, auf dem sich das Applet selber befindet!
Danke, Jedem der mir hilft!

Kian


----------



## abollm (31. Jan 2005)

Willst du bestimmte (von vornherein feststehende) oder frei wählbare Bilder (z.B. per Dateiauswahl) aus einem Applet heraus in dieses hereinladen?


----------



## Sky (1. Feb 2005)

Kian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat jemand ne Ahnung wie man Bilder in Applets lädt und diese dann auch anzeigt?


Guck Dir mal *ImageIO#read* an. Wenn Du das Bild dann geladen hast, kannst ja mal bei google oder hier im Forum suchen, wie man's anzeigt...



			
				Kian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zudem würde ich gerne wissen wie man in Buttons Bilder reinsetzen kann.


Vielleicht hilft Dir da: *JButton#setIcon*.


----------



## Spacerat (1. Feb 2005)

Für Applets funzt das immer recht gut


```
import java.awt.*;

...

    Image img = getToolkit().createImage(new URL(getDocumentBase(), "./pfad/dateiname.gif");

...
```

Das ganze funktioniert (lt. Handbuch) für GIF und JPG. In diesem Zustand (Ladezustand) ist aber noch nicht gewährleistet, das das Image schon geladen wurde wenn die nächste Anweisung folgt. Entweder benutzt man dazu einen MediaTracker oder verwendet den Lade-Befehl in der init()-Methode und greift erst in der start()-Methode auf das Image zurück. Für den zweiten Fall muß "img" natürlich eine Feldvariable des Applets sein.


----------

